# Canadian Pension in UK



## brianb (Jan 3, 2010)

Same 14 years now kiving in UK I assume youre talking state pension a private pension should be no problem. State pension you have to have 10 years to qualify to receive in Canada. 20 years to receive outside Canada [ unfair?]. You have to draw it at age 70. My question is I'm 69 Sept do I go back to Canada to claim it [which I must do having only 14 years qualifying] live in Canada for a time and if I then leave Canada is the pension portable. Do I come to Canada before my 69 th birthday to qualify for that last 1 year before age 70.I realise the exspence to do this would not be feasable but I'ld just like to know.


----------

